# Head Injury



## HitchC&L (Jan 27, 2010)

I wasnt cutting at the time, but it involved the tractor I use, and the hook I use to pull logs.

I got one of my trailers stuck in the snow. The tracks of the trailer are just a little bit wider than the tracks of the tractor, so they were out in the powder. I was making the corner onto the bridge, in the dark, and the right side of the trailer started to slide a little bit down the small bank.

Normally, this wouldnt be an issue, Id just continue driving, and the tractor would pull the trailer back up the bank and onto the trail, but because I was just pulling onto the bridge, the trailer was going to miss the bridge. I tried backing up, but the tire was in a rut, and the trailer just pivoted on that wheel. I continued to try to pull it out and jockey it around, but the tractor, even with chains, was spinning on the packed snow on the bridge. I tried lifting the hitch up with the 3 point hitch and getting wood under the tire, but it didnt help. It was dark, so I figured Id get it in the morning.

Next day, dad needs the tractor, because he sold our old brushhog, which is in the shed, and we need the bucket to pick it up and load it on the truck. The trailer is blocking the trail, so we couldnt get around it. If we were able to, I would have just come around the other side and picked it up with the bucket.

We chained the hitch to the bucket and we were lifting the front end, and we were able to get more wood under the tire. We kept jimmying with it trying to pull it out. I was standing behind the trailer about 16 feet away, and I watched the front of the trailer being picked up by the bucket. Then I heard a snap and the trailer dropped. I then felt what I thought was the chain whip me in the face. I fell down and grabbed my head, dad was hollering from the tractor to see if I was OK, and I held up my arm and said I was fine.

My buddy had me look up at him and hes like "Oh, ####" I took my hand off my face and I was covered in blood. I stood up and walked out of the woods and up to the truck. I had lost quite a bit of blood and started going into shock at this point. I knelt down and kept myself calm and my buddy got me a drink. We loaded up in the truck and headed for the hospital about 20 minutes away. I had a rabbit skin hat on, so between that and my glove, I was able to slow down the blood.

We got to the hospital, and we were met at the door by a nurse who immediately got us in. Apparently when they see a whole lot of blood coming out of your face they figure you're important enough to rush right in.

They cleaned me up, threw on some stiches and sent me on my way. They were impressed that it didnt knock me out and I was able to walk out of the woods on my own. 

It turns out it wasnt the chain that hit me, it was the hook off the bucket of the tractor, the welds sheared and trailer whipped the chain, which in turn threw the hook at me. We weighed it later and it was 3 pounds.
This was about 3 weeks ago now, and my black eye has basically gone away, the cut on my forehead is healing fine, and the cheek too. The worst part of it was that the inside of my mouth was all cut up, so between that, and it hurting to move my mouth because of the cheek cut, it was a PAIN to eat for about a week and a half. I still went to wing night though 

Heres a few pics

As soon as I got in the truck

View attachment 123176


Hospital, pre stitches

View attachment 123177


Hospital, post stitches

View attachment 123178


2 days later, the black eye continued all the way around my eye

View attachment 123179


----------



## HitchC&L (Jan 27, 2010)

The Hook

View attachment 123180


I do a lot of winching and pulling things out, and I always make sure to stay out of the way of the lines, and hooks, because Ive heard the horror stories of what can happen, but I guess you can never be careful enough. I was 16 feet back, and not in a direct line of the chain, so I guess it had good aim.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 27, 2010)

*glad you are ok!!*

I used to and still do stretch barbed wire with my dad, and we have had several pieces break. He pulls it REAL tight.....he doesn't like them to stick their heads through. One of them whipped past dad and cut a 1.5" sapling clean off!!!!! We now use a LONG rope to stretch the wire....and always hide behind something. Stay safe.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm kinda suprised you didn't see the hook flying towards you as it sounds as if you were looking in the correct direction at the time. It probably would have looked like a green softball line drive coming at you. Head impacts can cause memory loss of things at or near the time of injury, so maybe you did see it, but the memory was "knocked" out of your head. 
Anyways, glad to hear that you will recover and be ok.
VA


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep. That would hurt.


----------

